# Game Design 116: Attack Matrixes



## Challenger RPG (Jul 1, 2013)

Edited: for being too 'gross'. June 30/06/2013


----------



## shamsael (Jul 1, 2013)

Huh?


----------



## Challenger RPG (Jul 1, 2013)

Some of my players just let me know that the part about the deer musk was a little overboard in the original article. I cleaned it up a little bit. Sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mark Chance (Jul 1, 2013)

We used a base attack bonus way back in 1E D&D. BAB is just THAC0 with another name.


----------



## Fetfreak (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think it's much of a problem with the d20 system, but poorly designed monsters. 1st level characters have an average attack of +3, some higher some lower. So, as a nice DM I would make bad guys or a 1st level monsters have an AC of 13 to 15. 1st level party should have a 20-30% chance to defeat a 4th level monster (in my eyes) and I would say, the monster should have AC 18-19. I guess that if you have a goal set you can create monsters accordingly. My goal is to give players a chance from 45-55% to hit the opponent that is in equal power to them. This way you are kind of taking the die out of the equation (since there is a 50% chance to hit the opponent on a 10) and what characters do in combat actually matters. Higher ground, 5% chance more. Charge, 10% chance more. Rage + charge 20% chance more. Power attack, lowers chances but could end combat quickly. Flaking, aid, trip and so on.


----------



## Challenger RPG (Jul 8, 2013)

@_*Mark Chance*_ : I agree. However, BAB also gives you the opportunity to go 'off the die'. For example, you could have +20 to attack or a creature with AC 35. I'm not saying that's bad, but it's something interesting I never noticed before.

  @_*Fetfreak*_ : Well said. I think that's a fine way to run a good d20 system game. If every GM had your initiative and skills I don't think it would be much of an issue. I think the problem more lies in GMs who stick religiously to the rules having creatures with extremely high ACs face the party. A bit of creative 'tweaking' can easily fix those sorts of problems. I don't think it's a major concern for most games, but I've seen it cause a few hiccups now and again.

Also, my players tend to be very fond of taking on 20th level opponents at first level and other such 'daring' things.


----------

